# "Wonders" of the World



## j d worthington (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, they're perhaps being a bit snobbish in a way, but they do definitely have a point:

Egypt says pyramids still 'only wonder of the world' - Yahoo! News

Title: "Egypt says pyramids still 'only wonder of the world'", from AFP, datelined Sun., Jul. 8, 2007.


----------



## chrispenycate (Jul 9, 2007)

Actually, I wonder how many of us here could list all the seven wonders of the ancient world? It's a bit like listing Snow wite's dwarves; when somebody reminds you of the one you've forgotten, is "of course", but..
Besides, they were dreadfully parochial "the seven wonders of the mediterranian basin", no barbarians need apply. Even back then, there were magnificent structures elsewhere on the planet, but they weren't on the tourist route (Odysseus tours, make a pig of yourself) so were not considered.


----------



## The Ace (Jul 9, 2007)

The Egyptians do have a point, where are;

      The Collosus of Rhodes,
      The Pharos Lighthouse,
       Phidias' statue of Zeus,
       The Hanging Gardens of Babylon
       The Tomb of King Mausolus (The original mausoleum).
       The Temple of Diana.

 The seven new wonders, while widespread and spectacular are, apart from Petra, far more modern.


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 9, 2007)

Which is what I was getting at... and what they were too, I'd say. There are some very impressive things in Asia, for instance, that should be considered, but most of the things up for the honor now are far too recent to quite be in the same class....


----------



## mosaix (Jul 9, 2007)

The Great Wall Of China should certainly be in there somewhere.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Jul 9, 2007)

They did a new list recently, like in the last week or so, I know this because The Opera House was nominated, can't for the life of me think why, its not that good.  I think the Great Wall made it as did the Taj Mahal.  I do agree though the Pyramids being the last remaining wonder of the ancient world is spectacular, if for no other reason than that it has endured.

Slightly of the track but I have been watching 7 wonders of the industrial world on DVD, includes such things as the Bell Rock Lighthouse, Panama Canel, Hoover Dam and Great Eastern.  Its been interesting viewing.


----------



## Connavar (Jul 10, 2007)

The new ones in the list are a big joke most of them atleast.  They cant compare to the Pyramids and the other ancient wonders.


The Pyramids are the things that awe most people.  The Immortality and the history behind is amazing. 


They are very right on this.  You cant make the only surviver of the wonders of the ancient world compete against some music hall in Australia.

*Sydney Opera House ?

**Statue of Liberty?  gimme a break.......

**Eiffel Tower hahaaa......




*


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 10, 2007)

mosaix said:


> The Great Wall Of China should certainly be in there somewhere.



I saw the program about this new list.  I am sure that The Great Wall of China made it onto the list Mosaix.  The 'pyramids' in the Andes were also listed I believe.

As to naming the Sydney Operahouse as a wonder of the world... that's way off a vote from me...


----------



## The Ace (Jul 10, 2007)

Good point about the Eiffel Tower Connavar.  It sat there looking ridiculous until somebody put a radio mast on it.  An equally good case could be made for the Forth Bridge which has, at least, been carrying trains for over a century.


----------



## Carithiron (Dec 23, 2007)

m.........


----------



## Carithiron (Dec 23, 2007)

m...........


----------



## Carithiron (Dec 23, 2007)

sorry, my littler brother was meesin' around with my thread.

Anyway, wasn't King Kong The other Wonder Of the world


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 23, 2007)

Carithiron said:


> sorry, my littler brother was meesin' around with my thread.
> 
> Anyway, wasn't King Kong The other Wonder Of the world


 
Well, at least according to Carl Denham....


----------



## sarakoth (Dec 31, 2007)

tangaloomababe said:


> They did a new list recently, like in the last week or so, I know this because The Opera House was nominated, can't for the life of me think why, its not that good. I think the Great Wall made it as did the Taj Mahal. I do agree though the Pyramids being the last remaining wonder of the ancient world is spectacular, if for no other reason than that it has endured.
> 
> Slightly of the track but I have been watching 7 wonders of the industrial world on DVD, includes such things as the Bell Rock Lighthouse, Panama Canel, Hoover Dam and Great Eastern. Its been interesting viewing.


 
A thing of that size and solid design is _capable _of enduring unlike those other wonders which were fragile in comparison.


----------

